# Kein richtiges oeffentliches RP mehr.



## Ludian (2. Juni 2009)

Hi all,

Auf dem Rp-Pve Server die Aldor auf der Seite der Horde ist das wohl mir bekannte Zentrum fuer oeffentliches Rp der Basar in Silbermond. Dort wimmelt es manchmal von E-RPler, OOclern und , Neulingen die kein Interesse zeigen etwas zu lernen. Zu den so genannten Flags sage ich jetzt lieber mal nicht, man kann sich schon denken warum. Lore ist dort meist ein Fremdwort. Die Rp Gilden sind dort klasse. Und fast alle Rp-Events werden von Non-Rplern ruiniert. Gms machen dagegen nicht viel. 
Da frage ich mich, ist das oeffentliche Rp so schlecht geworden, war es mal besser? wird es sich aendern oder wird es noch schlechter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS : Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Dimpfer (3. Juni 2009)

gegen die oocler wirst du nix machen könn, den gm´s is es auch egal mittlerweile!

ich hab auf der forscherliga gespielt und sobald man dort öffentliches rp betrieben hat, wurde man von andern spielern per /lachen ausgelacht, man wurde per whisper angemacht was diese gehobene sprache soll und und und

eigentlich könnten sie so ziemlich alle rp server auch pve server nennen, kommt auf gleiche hinaus, denn mittlerweile findet man auch nur noch "killerkrieger", "roxxorschurke" und "imbadk" auf den servern.

ich bin jetzt auf den Server Ysera und muss sagen das die spieler dort freundlicher sind als auf einem rp server und vor allen dingen hilfsbereiter!

so far..... schafft die rp server ab *ODER* die gm´s bzw. blizz muss mehr auf die oocler achten!


----------



## Datteldurst (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich spieleer Mithrilorden.RP-PVE Server.RP finde ich immer echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,da das fast jeder auf meinem Server tut/tat.
Tut/tat:Weil viele seit der Einführung von WOLK auf meinem Server kaum RP mehr betreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkulus (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin neu auf dem Server Syndikat und mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass viel ooc gespamt wird. Aber wenn mich jemand "normal" anschreibt und ich in der Rolle antworte stellen sich die meisten auch auf RP ein :-) Neben 2-3 Idioten habe ich auch mehrere Rollenspieler gefunden mit denen es einfach MEGA Spass macht. 
Also nicht "alles ist schlecht" denken sondern RP vorleben. Wenn ein Idiot lacht, oder jemand mein Rollenspiel durch Spam und Namen wie "Katzenpipi" stört, scheue ich mich auch nicht ein Ticket zu schreiben. 

Elune Ador
               Falkulus


----------



## Minøtaurus (18. August 2009)

Datteldurst schrieb:


> Also ich spieleer Mithrilorden.RP-PVE Server.RP finde ich immer echt klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich habe lange auf Mithrilorden gespielt, und habe nur sehr selten Rp gesehn...


Aber ansich würde ich mich schon über mehr RP freuen... Im Moment, bin ich auf Teldrassil ein "normal" server...

Leute die gegen das RP sind, so denke ich mal, haben in ihrer Jugend nie ein Fantasybuch gelesen... Dadurch, dass ich so um die 30 - 40 Bücher dieser Art geselesen habe, kann ich mich mit RP ganz gut identifizieren.
Das die GM's nicht eingreifen, finde ich ehrlich gesagt schade. Immerhin kann einem RP- praktizierenden, durch Mitspieler die nur rumstehn und vl auch im Weg rumstehn, der ganze Abend versaut werden...


----------



## Melian (19. August 2009)

Man komme nach Kult der Verdammten. *zwinkert*


----------



## Minøtaurus (19. August 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> Man komme nach Kult der Verdammten. *zwinkert*



Allianz oder Horde? 

Aber ne schon wieder neu Anfangen? Mir reichen meine 30 Chars oder so....

Ich bin jetzt eben auf Teldrassil, da gibts zwar kein RP, dafür aber nette Gildenevents


----------



## Miexi (23. August 2009)

Ich bin von einem normalen Server extra in rp gewechselt also Todeswache. Ich ehre das rp Game denn der Umgang miteinander ist einfach höflicher. Allerdings gibt es immer mehr Spieler die eine ehrenvolle rp Höflichkeit nicht zu schätzen wissen.
Wobei ich aber auch feststellen musste, das das richtige rpGame sehr schwer ist.


----------



## Allexiella (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin auch von einem PVE-Server zu einem RP gewechselt weil ich dachte, dass das Gespamme dort weniger ist. Pustekuchen. Mir ist aufgefallen, das der Umgangston von nicht RP-lern auf einem RP-Server viel extremer ist. 2 von meiner Gilde und ich wurden eben beschimpft und beleidigt; das habe ich noch nie erlebt. 
Ich spiele WOW weil es mir Spass macht und nicht, um mir so etwas anzutun. Da aus erfahrung die GMs enweder nach 2 Wochen oder gar nicht reagieren verstehe ich auch nicht wofür die bezahlt werden. 
Während meines Probeaccounts bei Herr-der-Ringe-Online hatte ich so etwas nicht. (Allerdings war das Spiel nicht so mein Fall, sonst hätte ich gewechselt).
Meiner Meinung nach müsste Blizzard da etwas stärker durchgreifen. Aber das wird wohl nichts werden. Habe manchmal das Gefühl, die ruhen sich auf ihren Lohrbeeren bzgl. "Erfolgreichstes MMORPG" aus.
Schade
Trotzdem....
"Ich werde nicht aufgeben meine Kraft in die Dienste der Allianz zu stellen."......vorerst


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (24. August 2009)

Todeswache ist zu empfehlen. Da sitz ich immer mit meinem Lvl 1 Menschen rum und amüsier mich. Die sitzen da alle auf einem Haufen und reden so komisch.


----------



## Melian (25. August 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Allianz oder Horde?
> 
> Aber ne schon wieder neu Anfangen? Mir reichen meine 30 Chars oder so....
> 
> Ich bin jetzt eben auf Teldrassil, da gibts zwar kein RP, dafür aber nette Gildenevents



Auf hordeseite ist eine menge los. schau doch nächsten motnag in der taverne von ratschet vorbei, 21 uhr.


----------



## Minøtaurus (28. August 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> Auf hordeseite ist eine menge los. schau doch nächsten motnag in der taverne von ratschet vorbei, 21 uhr.



Vielleicht wenn das Addon rauskommt, dann werde ich mir auf einem 3. Server die Goblins und so machen


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

Wenn du keinen anspielst, keine Rp-Gilde hast und dich nicht nach Rp-events erkundest, kann ich nur sagen SSKM (Selber schuld kein mitleid)

Wenn man will findet man immer  gutes rp


----------



## -RD- (29. August 2009)

Hm... Welcher Server ist denn dann wirklich empfehlenswert, wenn man Feierabend-RP machen will?

Will heißen: Ich gehe unter der Woche nur unregelmäßig (1-2 Stunden pro Tag, manchmal auch drei Tage garnicht) online. Am WE sind´s vielleicht auch mal 3-4 Stunden, je nachdem was eben mit der Familie geplant ist, oder spontan entschieden wird. Und da geht das RL ganz klar vor.

Ich suche also nach einem Server, auf dem man, selbst wenn man nicht regelämßig online ist, viel RP vorfindet. Ich selbst habe kein Problem damit, eine RP-Situation, beispielsweise in einem Gasthaus durch passende Texte einzuleiten. Es ist nur etwas ernüchternd, wenn man, wie aktuell auf dem Server "Die ewige Wacht" keiner antwortet, oder nur "?" von anderen kommen. Es wird dort ja nicht mal mehr beleidigt. Daraus ließe sich wenigstens noch eine (belustigende RP-Situation herleiten). Mit einem einfachen ? kann man halt dann garnichts mehr anfangen.

Ich gedenke zudem, meinen Nachtelfen-Jäger mit einem starken Hang zu alkoholischen Getränken sowie einem Rückenleiden (weiße Haare, die besten Jahre schon hinter sich) auszustatten. Außerdem wird er die Meinung vertreten, dass Horde und Allianz zusammenarbeiten sollten und dadurch ein Charakter sein, der gut für den ein oder anderen Streit zu haben ist. Evtl. kommt noch Flugangst dazu, weshalb mein Seelenklinge ausschließlich per Reittier die Gebiete wechselt..usw. 

Wo finde ich also ein passendes Zuhause?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für hilfreiche Kommentare und Server-Verweise.


----------



## Quovenja (2. September 2009)

Ich frag mich oft wieso manche Spieler die Frechheit besitzen, sich nen Twink wissentlich auf nem RP-Server hochzuleveln, um dann nur zu spammen "ey lol, zieh mich verließ" etc.. Blizz sollte daran echt Arbeiten. So wie bei PVP-Servern gibts auch auf RP-Servern gewisse Regeln an die man sich halten muss, und das sind nicht nur Richtlinien. Ich zahl meine fast 15 Flocken im Monat doch nicht für einen "Service" den ich dann nicht bekomme. Als würd ich mir die HdR Trilogie kaufen und bekomm dann aber nen indischen Superman auf meine DVD draufgepappt. =P

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn Blizz die RP-lastigen Inhalte besser Verwalten würde, dann wär, denk ich, schon ein großer Schritt in Richtung Casualspielerfreie RP-Server getan. (Mit Casual meine ich zB. alle Uberroxxorschurken, Imbahunter und deren ChuckNorris´ usw.
________________________________________________________________________
Darkroguekiller sagt: "ey lol, zieh mich vwerlies"
[GameMaster] Limia flüstert: "ey lol, du wirst gebannt !1!!!11!1eins"


----------



## Korodo (27. September 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> Man komme nach Kult der Verdammten. *zwinkert*




Der KdV ist eine RP Ruine.

Leider ist dort die Öffentliche RP Struktur fast gänzlich eingebrochen. 
Die Aldor ist am wanken aber meines Achtens immernoch am besten besetzt.

Der KdV hatte meiner Meinung nach aber das qualitativ beste RP und eine klare Gildenstruktur die sehr gute Politik führte.
Leider gibts dort ja nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (15. Oktober 2009)

Achja, das ganze ist schon sehr traurig... Ich und meine Gattin sind auf der Forscherliga (noch) tätig, aber irgendwie... naja, von RP ist dort eh seit längerem keine Spur mehr, aber die Umgangsformen sollte man doch wahren können? Ich mein, es wird nur noch geflamet, gespammt und kaum will man einen Raid suchen und schreibt das höflich (bzw. eher RP) in den SNG, wird man dumm angemacht... -.-

Bestes Beispiel, wies bei uns so abläuft: "xxx sucht Anschluss an Raid xy". "Nee sorry, du warst da laut Achievement noch nicht, deshalb nehmen wir dich nicht mit". "Wie soll ich denn das Achievement bekommen, wenn jeder anscheinend beim Einloggen das Achievement bekommen hat ausser mir?". "Nicht mein Problem".

Bravo, DAS ist der Sinn eines MMO's!

Wenn jemand allerdings wirklich einen Server empfehlen kann (Allianzseitig), bei dem durchaus RP herrscht und v.a die Nettiquette selbstverständlich ist, der darf sich gern äussern =) Ich hänge nicht an einem guten 80er, wenn es nur Egoisten hat auf dem Server T_T


----------



## Akareon (4. November 2009)

Ich grüße!

Nur mal eine kurze Frage (hab leider nicht gerade die Zeit, um es genauer zu erklären). Ich habe mit meiner Freundin gerade auf dem Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" angefangen, auf der Allianz-Seite. Nun meine Frage: Wie sieht es dort mit dem RP aus? Kann mir jemand davon berichten? Würde mich freuen, wenn es dort noch RP geben würde...

LG


----------



## Soladra (4. November 2009)

Joar, Ich bin da mit meir Stufe 10erin und in Goldhain/Hafen von Menethil ist am Wochenende abends so gut wie immer was los.


----------



## Amraam (10. August 2010)

zum thema RP:

Selbst wenn man selber kein RP betreibt, gewisse sachen ... müssen m.e. selbst von OOClern nicht sein.

1) mitm Dämon durch die stadt latschen. warum kann man nicht, bevor man eine stadt betritt sich nichtmal die zeit nehmen nen rechtsklick auf das Dämonen-symbol zu machen und dort auf "freigeben" zu klicken? 

2) namen -.- einen char hat man für sehr , sehr lange zeit. Man kann sich doch einen ganz _winzigen_ bruchteil dieser zeit bei der erstellung des chars nehmen und sich dann damit einen ... passenden... namen ausdenken.


----------



## aestos (11. November 2010)

ich würde mich tierisch über 1 server freuen der ausschließlich dazu gedacht ist um RP zu betreiben.

Ich vermisse die Verbeugungen das fleißige Winken und die zu jeder Rasse passenden Ausrufe wie:

Ey mann kannste mal mich helfen gehn auf die suche nach Mächtiges MOJO eines Trolls

oder die Licht anbetenden Texte eines Priesters dem der Vatikansstab verliehen gehört!

am meisten vermisse ich alerdings das sinnlose herumgeplappere in Kneipen ( meine nicht Gasthäuser)

wo Streitigkeiten immernoch je nach Trunkenheitsgrad mit Worten oder einem Duell beigelegt werden.

Wenn jemand so einen Serverkennt oder unsere guten Freunde von BLIZZ dazu bewegen könnte wäre ich sofort da

Soo long...


----------



## Urobeson (12. November 2010)

Ich spiele auch auf dem Mithrilorden, Horde, und kann nur bestätigen, dass RP in den öffentlichen Channels nicht zu finden ist, oder so gut wie nicht.

Allerdings habe ich mich inzwischen in einer sehr netten und tollen RP-Gilde eingefunden die regelmäßig diverse Veranstaltungen durchführen. Wir gehen in character in die Inis und in die Raid, ohne TS. Es geht und macht sehr viel Spaß.

RP, kann man auch auf dem Server finden. Zur Zeit läuft mein kleiner Schamane immer mal wieder durch OG und verkündet den Untergang per /s Chatmakros. Bis her wurde ich jedesmal mindestens einmal angespielt. Also ihr RPer vom Orden sucht mich mal in OG auf. Da Ende is naaah Maaann. Nua da Kult kanns richtn.


----------

